# Need to refresh my list



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

My fishing buddy list needs a couple more guys....
19 ft offshore w/ Yamaha
launch from Joes Bayou in Destin
launch at first safe light..... I do not wait
usually return before lunch time
local guys that know how to fish...no one-time tourists
no drunks.....drinkers OK 
help with boat, catching bait etc....
gas contributions welcome....maybe $25 or less...not a requirement

If you like to go early for a short trip, stay within 15 - 20 miles, and be a partner-not a guest then we will get along great.....


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

I would like to go with you some I don't live in destin but I fish down there a lot and I could meet you at daylight and I don't drink I have a 21ft cc I do mostly bay fishing


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in Niceville, but admit to being a beginner in saltwater. I have been learning to fish the pier, surf and by boat (in Gulf). I can often go on weekends. I have a lot of experience in fresh water and know how to handle tackle. I have two medium saltwater spinning rigs with braid and one a little heavier with mono. I used to own a 21 foot I/O on Lake Erie and did a lot of walleye fishing. 

You can pm me and I will give you my phone number.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

*I may be able to help*

I just sold my 23' center console this past year and would like to hook up with someone to still fish in the gulf. I kayak fish a bunch. I have some semi private numbers if would share if that helps. No problem participating in gas fees. Been fishing for several years. Pretty good at catching bait, cleaning the fish, and of course washing down after the trip. No drinking or smoking and have my own offshore and near shore tackle. Soccer season just ended so I my weekends just freed up. Please send me a message if you are interested. 
Chris


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

*Checking on your list*

Are you still looking for partners to fish? I would love to join you. I live in Niceville.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

*Fishing Buddy Post*

PM Sent


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

850-619-9297 
Hey bud, I'm out of Milton and I work m-f so weekends would work best for me. I have my own gear and I will help with the boat.


----------



## seahunt225 (Dec 22, 2013)

Same situation here, Also have a boat so if interested could take mine out too.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Where are you located Seahunt?


----------



## seahunt225 (Dec 22, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Where are you located Seahunt?


Fort Walton


----------

